# Pneumonia, anybody else had it, how long to recover?



## Tracyarts (Mar 24, 2007)

I was diagnosed with pneumonia a week and a half ago, and was treated on an outpatient basis with a nebulizer, an oral asthma drug, an initial antibiotic injection, oral antibiotics, prescription cough surup and an OTC expectorant drug, as well as ibuprofen for the fever and pain in my chest and sides from coughing so hard. Right now, I am just on the oral asthma drug, the expectorant, and the cough supressant. 

I spent an entire week either in bed or sitting at my desk ten feet away. I have just been able to venture into the "front" part of my house a couple of days ago, and have only left the house once, for a car ride. 

I am breathing easier now, not feeling like I am being smothered anymore, and no longer coughing hard. But still very easily fatigued, very worn-down, and coughing with this irritating itchy throat kind of cough. No fever either. 

I go back to my doctor Monday for a followup to see if he thinks I am recovering on schedule or whether he thinks I need further treatment. He didn't tell me anything as far as how long to expect to be feeling bad. Just that it could take at least ten days to two weeks to get over the actual infection and then "a while" to get my breathing capacity and stamina and energy level back. 

I have talked to friends who have had pneumonia, who said that it took them anywhere from weeks to months to feel better. 

If anybody else has had a similar experience (pneumonia, treated as an outpatient), what was your experience? 

Tracy


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2007)

I have asthma and a few years ago I had a chest cold that lasted for 5 months (I was seeing the dr but it just never turned into anything specifically treatable), solid. That was full on, not recovery. The recovery, once it started to subside, took about 4 months (results not typical). I have asthma so any time I get an upper respiratory infection I'm pretty much down for the count.

I'm sorry I can't speak to your exact situation, but I wanted to let you know that chest issues can be very slow to clear up in even the best of circumstances, so it doesn't surprise me that you're having such slow progress. Hang in there, it will get better slowly but surely.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 24, 2007)

I have no personal experience with pneumonia, so I hope you don't mind if I reply, but have known friends and family that have. I think one of the most important things is to understand is the recovery time is much longer than you might think (my guess would be at least 2 months in extremely healthy individuals), and relapses or complications can and do occur. The message being that one shouldn't be cavalier (and I don't think you are, Tracy) with pneumonia - it's a serious illness that can mess you up if you don't give it the absolute respect it demands and deserves. Also, scar tissue can develop after pneumonia, and that may affect future lung health, so that would be something to discuss with your physician. 

The best course is that of common sense and high regard - follow your doctor's instructions to the letter, make sure to rest, even if you don't want to, and... when you feel like you're well on the road to recovery, take special care to look for cues that you're perhaps pushing too much.

Best wishes for a full and quick recovery, Tracy.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 24, 2007)

Jeez, I think I am gonna be in for the long haul as well. 

I have been dealing with lung problems for several months now. Recurring bronchitis and then the discovery of a spot on one of my lungs in a series of chest x-rays. Right before I got the pneumonia diagnosis, my doctor was trying to find a facility somewhere in the greater Houston area which could accomodate a patient my weight for a catscan or MRI or at least a better quality chest x-ray to get a better look at that spot. The barriers are either: 1.) the facilities have weight limits on the tables you lie on to be imaged and cannot allow patients who exceed those limits onto the tables. (this makes no sense, the table in the dinky little x ray lab at my small town family clinic holds me just fine...). 2.) They say that there is too much body mass in the way, and the x rays, MRI, catscan, etc... will not be able to penetrate through to get a detailed image. (This is apparently a valid issue, and the reason why my family doctor has been unable to get a good look at the spot in any of the three x rays he has taken so far.) 

Once I am over the pneumonia, he is sending me on to a lung specialist and hopefully he will find a diagnostic imaging lab which will accept me so they can get a better look at that spot to see if it has grown any or to try and determine the nature of it. And to try and figure out if there is some underlying condition which is leading to all these recurring lung infections.

I am not going to lie, I am more worried about the spot on my lung than anything else. 

But until I get over the pneumonia, everything else is on hold.

Tracy


----------



## Tina (Mar 24, 2007)

I have had it close to a dozen times, and bronchitis so bad that it was almost pneumonia more times than I can count (I used to smoke many cigarettes; quit smoking, quit getting pneumonia and now I rarely get bronchitis). Healing time varies. Are you a good healer? That will make a difference. Keep your feet warm and don't breathe in cold air. If you have to go outside, wear a scarf that will help you not to breathe in cold air. Get plenty of rest and fluids, and dry to drink some good herbal tea each day with some ginger and honey in it -- honey is an anti-bacterial, especially if it's not a store brand -- organic, 'home-grown' type is best, and ginger thins the mucous and can help open your bronchial tubes. 

Once you've had pneumonia it's always easier to get it again, unfortunately. Hope you feel better soon and heal quickly, Tracy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 24, 2007)

I understand your concern about the spot on your lung, Tracy - that would be of chief concern to me as well. The problem with facilities is a real bitch - I assume that open MRI places still have issues with weight limits (if so, that seems odd, I haven't encountered that here in NY)? This might be a longshot, but have you considered a hospital or facility that does bariatric surgeries? I would think they would be more likely to have the high capacity machines, and even if you can't get a very detailed image, at least it's another diagnostic tool that perhaps help your doctor figure out what's showing on those x-rays. 

The body mass situation - I can't think of anything that would counter that, beyond invasive procedures.

Please keep us informed, if you don't mind Tracy. Rest and heal well.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 25, 2007)

The weight limits on the tables makes no sense to me either--I've never heard that, and I've had 2 MRIs in the last five years. They seem to just use them as guidelines for who will fit what where.

The last one I had, they first sent me to an MRI center where the machine was so small we started laughing...the size 4 friend who was along to keep me company would have found it a tight fit. But since it's part of a big hospital system--and my friend is great--we tried a whole bunch until we found their big new MRI machine that fit me--and wasn't even an open one. I'm not sure what my weight is--over 300--I'm anywhere from a size 28 to 34, depending on parts--but it worked for me, even though it wasn't fun, of course. So maybe when you feel better they'll let you try some out.

It sounds like you're actually doing pretty well with the pneumonia, given the severity of it. My mother was diagnosed w/ walking p. last year and yeah--it does take a while to get over. It took her a while to get over. Rest rest rest rest rest. Liquids, heat, breathing.

GOOD LUCK! you'll get there, T.


----------



## Friday (Mar 25, 2007)

Weeks. Better you spend a few extra days in bed than try to push it. Relapses suck.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 25, 2007)

I had bronchitis that turned into pneumonia in the spring of 2001. I ended up walking into ER by myself and barely making it in and coming home ten hours later with medicines. It's really scary to labor so much to breathe. I am single and could not take more than a few days off work, so I didn't allow them to admit me to the hospital. I was off work about a total of a week.

From the time of onset to the time of recovery was probably two months. Once I had the meds, however, it was about three weeks when I felt completely back to normal, so it didn't stretch out for months and months for me. Plus I was a smoker, which I'm sure made the recovery slower. I think there's probably no set recovery time and it is very dependent on the individuals.

If you are prone to bronchitis, pnemonia and/or lung problems or have a chronic disease like diabetes, you should definitely get the PPV shot. I got one after being diagnosed with diabetes that same year and have only had bronchitis once since then (used to get it one to two times a year) and, I'm not sure it was bronchitis. It may have just been a bad cold. 

Here are a couple of links about the shot.

http://www.cdc.gov/nip/publications/VIS/vis-ppv.pdf
http://www.cdc.gov/diabetes/projects/pdfs/eng_facts.pdf

Here's hoping you feel much better very soon.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 25, 2007)

I had bronchitis about three years ago and it was REALLY bad. At first, I thought it was just a simple cold but one night, I woke myself up with my wheezing. It took about a month or so before I was "really" recovered and even then, my breathing seemed a bit weird to me every now and then. I was very sick, I laid in bed for most of the two weeks I was down, only getting out of bed to bathe, use the bathroom and possibly talk on the phone. Luckily I have a laptop and spent most of my time online and playing computer games. That was the first time I had bronchitis and the last time so far.

I hope you're recovery time is quick and please get that spot checked out.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 25, 2007)

TracyArts,

So sorry to hear about your pneumonia. Everyone is right to tell you not to mess with this stuff. It can really screw up your health in the long haul. So take care and be agressive. And, be sure and complete your antibiotic regime. That's one of the main problems with culturing drug resistant strains of pneumonia. Which is one of the banes of Western Civ.

Now, they have good MRIs for people with tables at high weight limits and excellent resolutions. I believe this thread was discussed in a previous post last year. Anyway here is a link to the MRIs. I am sure there are some in Houston - as well as in many other states.

http://http://www.medinnovations.usa.siemens.com/products/mri/espree/location/?utm_source=NAAFA&utm_medium=Offline&utm_campaign=Espree%2BLocater

Deborah Moore


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2007)

I had "walking pneumonia" about ten years ago... it was no fun. All the incessant coughing I did made the walls of my lungs start swelling. This meant that it was hell every time I coughed and even any sudden moves forward caused my lungs much pain. It was horrible to step outside into cold air- it would be very painful to breath for hours later. The doctor kept giving me painkillers for the pleuracy (lung swelling) but I had to insist upon something to make the swelling stop. He gave me an anti-inflammatory that they usually give for people with arthritis after saying that if it didn't help, he would have to refer me to a lung specialist. The prescription he gave me did the trick within a few days. 
I had this problem 5-6 weeks and still have not forgotten how painful it was.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 25, 2007)

I had pneumonia three years ago. My case maybe isn't ideal though to compare to, as it appeared I had been ill for several weeks before I got treatment. I was admitted to hospital with complicated pneumonia, pleurisy and a large pleural effusion ( 3 litres of fluid in the lining of the right lung). I was on oxygen for a week in hospital and was on IV antibiotics for several days. I was sent home with a long course of a heavy duty antibiotic and actually stayed at my mums for three weeks. I could barely walk from one room to the next and my breathing was not good. If anyone ran a bath or boiled something in the kitchen, the reduction in dry air made me gasp. I had never had a serious illness in my life before and I was shocked at how exhausted and weak I was, and how slow my recovery was. I still had an irritating dry cough a year later which completely and suddenly disappeared during a five day trip to the highlands (pure pure air). My lungs havent been the same since and my voice is now slightly hoarse, which could be due to damage to the larynx due to the oxygen i was on. Before that illness I wouldn't say I was fit fit, but I did childcare, and walked about a mile or so a day, and chased after little ones. My situation though was complicated by the fact that they couldn't drain my lung so I had to let the effusion gradually absorb back into my body which took nearly a year. 

I have a good friend who is fit and healthy and had pneumonia recently. He was fully recovered three weeks later  . I think the advice about not breathing in cold air is great and wearing a scarf if you have to go out into the cold. Keep warm, relax as much as you possibly can, try not to get stressed out, and hopefully you'll feel much better soon. Good luck!

p.s. With regard to the scan, I had a scan done when I was in, to rule out a pulmonary embolism (blood clot on the lung), I don't know if it was an MRI. But I lay on a long table thing and It moved me back and so my head and the top part of my body were surrounded by a circular piece of equipment. If had to hold my breath while they did the scan. IF that was an MRI scan, then I was about 290lbs at the time, and I can tell you that in Scotland NO allowances or equipment are made for fat people, and it worked fine and they got a result no problem. I'm sorry I can't be any more helpful but it was either an MRI scan or a CT scan - maybe someone here will know which one this was I had.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 25, 2007)

Several years ago, I got strep and pneumonia for the first time. I didn't think it was bad, I had catastrophic-only health insurance, and I was busy with working 2 jobs and grad school. But after over 2 weeks of not having a voice, I went in to the doc which is when I was diagnosed. The pneumonia didn't clear up with the first round of antibiotics, and then I developed pleurisy on top of everything. My BP was 70/40 at my follow-up doctor visit. I had to do 3 more rounds of antibiotics to get rid of the infections. I also had to do anti-inflammatories for the pain from the pleurisy. That was horrible.

All in all, I was sick for almost a full 3 months. I did 4 total rounds of antibiotics. 2 prescriptions for painkillers [Vicodin did nothing]. 5 doctor visits. One ER visit. One clueless intern. Nebulizer treatments.

And, in the fall, one pneumonia vaccine. [Only covers 1 strain, but better somewhat safe than out another $3000 and all that pain!]


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Mar 25, 2007)

I found this link and it is in Houston...It's for a stand up MRI.. Maybe you can use it..Wouldn't hurt to get in touch with them.. http://www.drnathmri.com/patients/faq.php


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

I had pneumonia about 5 years ago, and was treated as an outpatient mostly because I didn't realize that I had it for some time.

It was awful, BUT I did recover. It took about 5 months to feel "normal" again, and that was with a long course of antibiotics and lots of rest. I would say that I had a persistent and irritating cough for almost a year. 

It's scary, I know, tracy. I remember that feeling of being unable to move and the first sort of triumphant day on which I walked into the kitchen! But you will absolutely get better. More than anything else it makes you weak and tired, but that will fade.

Like everyone has said, continue with the antibiotics and know that it will take a while before your body feels like itself again. 

((((((((Tracy))))))))) because I know how tiring and scary it is.

But you WILL be ok.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 25, 2007)

Tracy it can definitely take awhile to get better, particularly if you had health problems to begin with. As long as you're overall getting BETTER, then you're on the right track. But if you stop getting better at all, or start to get worse, then it's worth another trip to get seen. In the meantime, sometimes they will continue with things like steroids because they can improve lung function and help you get better, faster.

Sorry to hear you're been under the weather.  I hope you're up and about and back to living life as you want ASAP.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 26, 2007)

Tracy...

I recently had an open MRI for my knee, and it hold paitents up to 500++ lbs. There has got to be someone in the area with an open MRI. Push them to do the work to find one for you.

I had severe bronchitis/pneumonia about 20 years ago. It took me about a month to feel better. But I remember the doctor saying that once you have it, it weakens your lungs. If you can avoid getting it again for 5 years then you are likely to never have it again. But each time you get it, you increase the risk of getting it again.

Also, I'm sure your Doc will take this into consideration, however watch the steroids if you are diabetic. Steroids like prednisone can be an amazing help with reducing inflamation in bronchitis and pneumonia, however it can really elevate your blood sugar levels. If your Doc thinks you really need the sterioids, you should see if you need to change your diabetic meds (maybe add insulin) for the duration of your recovery.

Hang in there and take good care of yourself!


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got a lot of experience with bronchitis and pneumonia. I got them both regularly for years and was told valley fever and allergies were causing them to be chronic BUT turned out I had carcinoid cancer instead, a 7.7cm tumor in my right middle lobe and thats why I was getting chronic bronchitis and pneumonia all the time. The spot they see in your lung could just be a harmless piece of scare tissue from pneumonia or bronchitis. Even so its a very good idea to get it checked out. The MRI even though its safer because no X-Ray radiation is involved do NOT have very good resolution for finding cancer in the lung area. The MRI is much better for brain scans etc. MRI is rarely used for tracking lung cancer. The CT scan will give the best resolution for lung scans but even then they can't tell for sure if its cancer and not something benign. They will probably also want to do a biopsy either endoscopically or by needle depending on where it is. As far as recovery time there is a lot that depends on how fast or slow it is. If you smoke it will probably take longer then most non smokers to heal. If it had a lot of time to dig in first before treatments were started that could make it take longer also. If you are on Ibprofin or NSAIDS especially industrial strength ones always take them with food and take as few as you can get away with as they can tear up your digestive track pretty quickly. I ended up hospitalized with 3 bleeding ulcers even though I took them exactly as prescribed and with food. The pneumonia can last 3 weeks to 2 months or more depending on all the variables. One thing that really seemed to help when I had it was adding Reishi mushroom pills, it really works. I hope you get better quickly...

Dave


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 28, 2007)

I went back to the doctor Monday and they did another chest x-ray and the doctor said that my lungs are clearing up. So, he discontinued the nebulizer treatments and asthma medication, and has me continuing antibiotics for another week along with an expectorant and using a cold mist humidifier to help loosen up the last bit of stuff in my lungs so I can cough more productively (gross, yes I know...) but it has to come out.

As far as the spot on my lung, he said that he could not even find it on this most recent x-ray and once I am completely done with the pneumonia, they will do one last x-ray and if they cannot find any sign of it then, then whatever it was will be considered gone. 

And the doctor said, yes, two more weeks to really kick the pneumonia itself and probably a month or two after that to get my stamina back.

Tracy


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 28, 2007)

Tracy - that's good-sounding news! I feel good vibes that the next x-ray will be clean as the clear blue sky. Looking forward to seeing you post that info. 

Hopefully you'll get good, healing rest over the next too weeks. That means NO skydiving, young lady! 

Rest well!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 28, 2007)

That's all really good news! Rest rest!!


----------

